# Bad Position - Roland GX 24



## P.Grizzle (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi guys
Im having problems with my cutter, when i put my vinyl in, it says "bad position", does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, move your pinch rollers, and if necessary, adjust your vinyl, so that each pinch roller is within an area marked by the white lines.


----------



## P.Grizzle (Apr 20, 2008)

wow that was simple..thanks a lot


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Anytime.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

This is the place to get answers for sure. .... JB


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mzmadmax said:


> Yes, move your pinch rollers, and if necessary, adjust your vinyl, so that each pinch roller is within an area marked by the white lines.


That just worked for me to. Thanks again Maxine! I searched google for this issue and this thread came right up


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

That's awesome !!!! ... JB


----------



## cesarmcnish (Oct 23, 2017)

Tenia tiempo de no utilizar el Plotter y me da error de BAD POSITION y ya coloque los rodillos en las lineas blancas y acomode de nuevo el vinyl y me sigue dando el error. Que otro cosa puedo hacer para corregir el error?


----------

